# Speechless!!



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/this-pizza-hut-had-the-terrible-idea-to-give-away-a-free-sma


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh. Thank god that god shut down before it even started!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

What's worse is the comments section. Why oh why do I never learn not to read the comments section. People suck.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

Seems like the pet store had that manager in their back pocket. Such a weird pairing. Pizza and hamsters. What?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Oh god... The poor animals. That kind of sucks for Pizza Hut. It looks like they are going to lose business over something they didn't approve.


----------

